

The TapIt Cap: Tap for Growlers - alecdibble
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1732077870/the-tapit-cap-the-beer-growlers-best-friend

======
teddyknox
The key to fresh beer to drink the growler in one sitting..

~~~
alecdibble
I am sure most people don't want to consume 64 ounces of beer in one night.

~~~
robdoherty2
Well, most don't. But shared among two or three. :)

